# Want to learn



## Kangirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Does anyone out there give lessons? I've never really fished but want to learn, no clue how to get started.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a post that I did a while back, the heading is for "ladies" and I take it by your call name that it could apply, but if not...sorry, no offense. Give them a call and see when their next clinic will be. Good Luck!


*FREE ladies outdoor clinic* 
You folks probably received this already, but it's may be woth it for those that don't know!








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.







Report this image
(Having trouble viewing this email? View it as a Web page.)

For immediate release: August 22, 2013

Learn a hobby at free Women’s Fishing Clinic in Panama City Beach

Learn the skills to successfully cast your line into the sea by attending the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) Women’s Fishing Clinic in Panama City Beach on Saturday, Sept. 7.
Participants will not only take home a lifelong hobby, they will leave with a new appreciation for the marine environment. They will learn the basics of environmental stewardship, fishing ethics, angling skills, safety and the vulnerability of Florida’s marine ecosystems in a fun, laid-back atmosphere. 
The free, day-long clinic is from 9 a.m. until 5 p.m. at St. Andrews State Park, 4607 State Park Lane, in Panama City Beach. Advance registration is required, and the event is capped at 20 participants.
Lessons include knot tying, cast netting, rod-and-reel rigging, boating safety, how to be a responsible marine resource steward, marine fish and habitat identification, catch-and-release techniques and more.
If conditions allow, women will have the opportunity to practice their newly learned skills by fishing from a pier. This event is a catch-and-release activity. All participants must have a valid recreational saltwater fishing license unless exempt. Saltwater fishing licenses can be purchased at your local tackle shop or online. Learn more by visiting MyFWC.com/License.
Fishing equipment and bait will be provided during the clinic, but participants are encouraged to bring their own gear.
To register or get more information, please email Jennifer Saranzak at [email protected], or call 352-543-9219, ext. 216.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

depending what type of fishing your going to be doing will affect what tackle to buy etc etc...im a saltwater fisherman and I can give you some pointers. 

First off youll need a rod and reel.I suggest if your going to buy one get one that will last a while and is quality made.shimano makes great reels and they have great reviews.a 2500 series to 4000 series is good size for most inshore species redfish, trout, flounder etc...

A good way to go is a rod reel combo.they pair up a rod and reel from the factory to match the size reel you have.most tackle shops will help you pair up a good combo.

As far as tackle for a newbie id suggest going to a local tackle shop and getting them to help you gey started.they can fix you up with the right tackle for what Youll be fishing for.Then just have fun!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Might not hurt to post your age, and what type experience you have, none, a little ? And what are you looking to do, pier fish, surf fish, do you have access to a boat ? This will help with tackle selection.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kangirl said:


> Does anyone out there give lessons? I've never really fished but want to learn, no clue how to get started.


*Yes.

Now what type of fishing do you want to learn? Like any kind?

1) From the Pensacola Fishing Pier, the one by 3 mile bridge to Gulf Breeze, with the parked cars on it.

2) Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier, the one at Casino Beach, that goes into the Gulf of Mexico.

3) Surf fishing, like from the beach where swimming is done, in the Gulf of Mexico.

4) From a boat, inshore.

5) From a boat, offshore.

There are a heck of lot good people on here, that love to fish, and it is a bonus when one can pass it on to others.
*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*And what area do you live in?*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Oh, now I see, you posted in the Piers and Bridges section.

Should be easy to find an expert there, as they all are *


----------



## Kangirl (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm 47 and live in Navarre. I want to learn pier and/or surf fishing.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

KG you might want to just hang out at the pier watch other people for technique, I would recommend learning how to sling a cigar minnow, definitely hit a tackle shop and start exploring your new addiction because you will need an immediate fix so you feel better (you need to go shopping for a rod and reel), and most important of all ...... have lots of fun!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Right now if you dont mind the cold weather the piers are not that crowded great for leaning to throw bait/tackle I went yesterday and there was less then 10 people on the whole pier


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

You may want to go to the pier and just watch for a few hours. Most fishermen will be glad to answer questions if you just ask. This time of year there are bonito, redfish, and bluefish around with some black drum, flounder and probably more. There are a lot of very skillful fishermen on the piers. Some things to watch for are casting technique, how the fishermen work baits and lures, what rods and reels they use, and etiquette. Good luck.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

may be going out to pier tomorrow afternoon if you wanna meetup.


----------

